# American Mainline GP60 in 1:29



## wclarkdrum (Jan 6, 2008)

American Mainline has announced it will produce the EMD GP60 in both the narrow cab and wide cab versions of this loco in 1:29. I placed my reserve order with Ridge Road for the wide cab versions. 
I am making these purchases because I want the GP60 in wide cab. However, I am not familiar with American Mainline and would appreciate any comments about their locos especially their strong and weak points. 
Any input would be appreciated. 

Wes Drummond 
Heartland Valley Santa Fe Railroad


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wes, I believe American Mainline is part of Accucraft. I have 2 of their K4's and am very happy with them.  Nick Jr


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It is part of Accucraft, looks like a nice model


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This will be their first 1/29 diesel. So,you may be the first to report on it. It sounds good on paper. 
http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=ACCUCRAFT-AML-GP60M 

http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=ACCUCRAFT-AML-GP60


----------

